# Micronized  Linseed Meal



## tikino (22 September 2012)

is Micronized Linseed Meal safe to feed to youngsters without the risk of them growing to quickly and being at risk of ocd


----------



## oldywoldy (22 September 2012)

What type of youngsters are you feeding?  We feed a Stud Diet to all of our foals to 2 year olds - not a huge amount but we have a lot of grass year round but makes sure they get their vits mins and trace elements.


----------



## tikino (22 September 2012)

having lost a yearling to ocd i refuse to feed stud mixes. i have a yearling, two and 3yr old


----------



## air78 (23 September 2012)

Yes I think it is. Simple systems reccomend it, and I've fed it with no issues


----------



## Miss L Toe (23 September 2012)

tikino said:



			having lost a yearling to ocd i refuse to feed stud mixes. i have a yearling, two and 3yr old
		
Click to expand...

How does stud mix give youngsters OCD?


----------



## oldywoldy (23 September 2012)

We have been breeding for over 30 years - racehorses, eventers, showjumpers etc., have always fed the broodmares, foals and youngsters a stud diet and have never ( touch wood) had an OCD case. We breed at least a dozen broodmares each year.  The odd foal going jointy that the mare is doing too well, but rarely a problem as long as you address it.   Some breeds and types are more prone to it, it can be congenital, some people are daft enough to breed from a mare that has it-  there are also some stallions who will potentially had it  - many on the continent have chips removed as yearlings and you would never know.  Most of the top feed companies do not spend money and time producing specific feeds they have done their homework - just dont feed too much and keep youngsters out in a field with others which is where they should be!


----------



## foxy1 (23 September 2012)

Yes linseed is good as it adds calories without starch, with the added benefit of omega 3, 6 and 9.
I look to keep the sugar and starch levels down when feeding my youngsters, and always avoid processed stud mixes.


----------



## oldywoldy (23 September 2012)

As a matter of interest are you just feeding the micronised linseed or are you mixing it with chaff or something else - I see that it is 23% protein and 35% oil so presumably you are adding some fibre to it and some vits and mins which are the critical part of a youngsters diet for optimum growth and how are you working quantities to be fed?


----------



## Alec Swan (23 September 2012)

tikino said:



			having lost a yearling to ocd i refuse to feed stud mixes. i have a yearling, two and 3yr old
		
Click to expand...

Minerals,  Vitamin supplement buckets or blocks,  good grass or ad-lib hay,  and that's it.  If you're considering feeding linseed,  then presumably,  your going to add it to a mix. Why?  

Young horses which reach their full height potential at 3 years of age have generally done so,  because they've been fed.  Feeding youngsters anything other than basics,  puts them at risk,  I feel certain.  I don't know enough about feeding regimes to decide right from wrong,  so I avoid the risk,  as I see it,  by allowing them to grow,  but slowly.  There are those more experienced than I who will disagree,  and I'll live with that! 

Alec.


----------



## foxy1 (23 September 2012)

I have had my grass and hay analysed for vitamins, minerals and trace element content; I feed 150g per day of linseed together with fast fibre and copper, zinc, salt, selenium, magnesium, vit e and lysine. I also feed turmeric.


----------



## tikino (23 September 2012)

hi guys i am just looking at it after reading something about it my youngsters are on good quality forage fibre nuts chaff and multivitamin. was just wondering if it was safe to feed to youngsters.

oldywoldy my mare also has not had or got ocd and the stallion was 100 day tested with x-rays and vet has adviced me not to feed stud mixes my filly was treat the best she could be but sadly even after surgery she was crippled and that was with the best treatment that money could buy. so hoping you were not refering to me as a daft owner.

Miss L Toe stud mix can encourge them to grow to quick and cause joint problems and it was the orthopedic surgeon looing after Gemma that warned me not to use stud feeds.


----------



## Rollin (24 September 2012)

Alec Swan said:



			Minerals,  Vitamin supplement buckets or blocks,  good grass or ad-lib hay,  and that's it.  If you're considering feeding linseed,  then presumably,  your going to add it to a mix. Why?  

Young horses which reach their full height potential at 3 years of age have generally done so,  because they've been fed.  Feeding youngsters anything other than basics,  puts them at risk,  I feel certain.  I don't know enough about feeding regimes to decide right from wrong,  so I avoid the risk,  as I see it,  by allowing them to grow,  but slowly.  There are those more experienced than I who will disagree,  and I'll live with that! 

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

Alec,

Just questioning 'full height potential' at 3 years old.

Purchased a 3yo pure bred CB mare 'to make 15.1hh she is now 15.3hh.  Purchased a 4 yo pure bred CB mare in foal and 15.3hh she is now 16.1hh.

Feedin vits and mins via a lick can be a bit hit and miss.  We do have licks but when our grazng is poor we feed chaff with vit/min supplement, so I know what they get.  I also feed for mares and youngstock.


----------



## Maesfen (24 September 2012)

oldywoldy said:



			We have been breeding for over 30 years - racehorses, eventers, showjumpers etc., have always fed the broodmares, foals and youngsters a stud diet and have never ( touch wood) had an OCD case. We breed at least a dozen broodmares each year.  The odd foal going jointy that the mare is doing too well, but rarely a problem as long as you address it.   Some breeds and types are more prone to it, it can be congenital, some people are daft enough to breed from a mare that has it-  there are also some stallions who will potentially had it  - many on the continent have chips removed as yearlings and you would never know.  Most of the top feed companies do not spend money and time producing specific feeds they have done their homework - just dont feed too much and keep youngsters out in a field with others which is where they should be!
		
Click to expand...

'Hurrah for common sense.

Funnily enough, the only one I have ever had trouble with was a mare out on loan that was returned to stud as not in foal; she had been kept out on the banks all winter with no extra feed other than hay when snowed over.
She was tested tha day she came back to stud and was less than a month off foaling!  (so much for pregnancy blood tests!  )  

Brought her home and she had a very small colt 3 weeks later.  Both stud vets thought it was the lack of 'goodies' while cooking that brought about his problems at about 3 months old.  He recovered well though it was a very slow process and just the other week I had a lovely phone call from his owner on his 19th birthday!


----------

